# 97 Nissan Altima Stalling out



## jenscar (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a 97 Nissan Altima that stalls out while driving..I can be going 10 or 55mph it doesn't matter. It also idles rough. We changed out the spark plugs, distributor, Air Idle Control Valve, Throttle Position Sensor, MAF Sensor, ECM and still the problem continues...sometimes you can start the car sometimes you can't ...if it doesn't start you can wait 10 minutes then it'll start. We took it to the dealer they said they had to replace the Crankshaft Position Sensor to "read" the car then they said they thought the problem was the Timing Chain...we disagree so we picked up the car and are trying to fix it. We think it's an electrical issue because sometimes the car works & othertimes it doesn't. Would love any help I can get...thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Are there any MEL codes?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try spraying some carb cleaner around the intake gasket area while idling and see if the RPM's jump. Intake gaskets are common problems on the U13 Altimas.


----------

